# XM Satellite says subscriber count tops 9.7 mln



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.reuters.com/article/mark...20080721?feedType=nl&feedName=usbeforethebell


> XM Satellite Radio Holdings Inc (XMSR.O: Quote, Profile, Research, Stock Buzz) said on Monday that it had added 322,000 new net subscribers in the second quarter and now has about 9.7 million.
> 
> The total represents a 17 percent increase in subscribers since the end of the second quarter of 2007, said XM, which is in the process of being acquired by rival broadcaster Sirius Satellite Radio (SIRI.O: Quote, Profile, Research, Stock Buzz).


More....


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Richard King said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/mark...20080721?feedType=nl&feedName=usbeforethebell
> More....


I will be the first to admit I know nothing about business mergers of any kind. So I really don't understand why the company that had the most customers from what I have read was bought by the other company  And also from what I have read that I can understand both companies are close to drowning in red ink. So now we just have one company, but isn't all that red ink still there?


----------



## Jin So (Aug 2, 2008)

sorta like how Kmart bought Sears,


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Jin So said:


> sorta like how Kmart bought Sears,


As I recall K-Mart had been having some money problems, but when it came to just size I believe they had a lot more stores than Sears. But I could be mistaken about that. In fact knowing me and business news I probably am mistaken :lol:


----------

